

Android fans accuse Apple of copying Samsung first - sovande
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/04/19/android_fans_accuse_apple_of_copying_samsung_first.html

======
robotron
And Apple fans retaliate. What's the point?

~~~
Ihavenoname
Accuracy ethics the incentive to build a good product and support it. Why
bother investing in a new and better way of doing things if someone can copy
you to the last icon and trick users into buying something cheaper. The one
phone was sold as just like a iPhone to unsuspecting coustomers before ATT
lost exclusivity. Note many of the android fans hated the knock off just as
much as Apple. The copied interface was not as polished as the standard
Android is. Personally this seems a profound disservice to open source and
android. They can stand on their own merit without stealing.

